# Another new owner--Colt Auto 44mm (short review)



## Blue Lantern

Pulled the trigger a few days ago! Just have an iphone photo at the moment:










This is my first Breitling, and I absolutely love it. I had my eye on the SuperOcean 42mm for a while, but I really prefer bracelets, and didn't love the SuperOcean's polished bracelet. First saw the new Colt Auto 44mm a month ago and was blown away. Not only does it have a fantastic (not polished!) bracelet, but it has lume on the bezel insert as well (which the SuperOcean lacks).

Something that really struck me about the new Colt is that, for a relatively low price (compared to other Breitlings), it has such clear Breitling DNA. When I saw the tabs on the bezel and the slanted links on the bracelet, I thought the watch just shouted "Breitling." Also, I typically associate the brand with pilots, so I thought the inner rehaut printed with 0-100, which is more useful for a pilot than a diver, is a nice touch.

The Colt also feels incredibly solid to me: well-made and indestructible, made to last forever. The recessed crystal is another really nice touch, which should help protect the ar coating.

At this point, my only little complaint would be the weight. At first, I was worried that a 44mm watch would look too big on me. Looks actually weren't a problem. It didn't occur to me to wonder how much the watch would weigh though! I've generally worn watches that weigh between 130g and 140g on their bracelets. The Breitling Colt, with 3 links removed for my 6 3/4 inch wrist, weighs in at 176g. I was on such a high after getting it that it took until the second day for me to notice that it was heavier than I was used to. I am getting more and more used to it, but I'm also planning on adding a rubber strap.

Some other notes:

Dial: The black is remarkable. Ranges from black to grey to a rich dark blue depending on the light.

Lume: Excellent. The small lumed triangle at "12" is a nice touch.

Timekeeping: It's only been 5 days, but so far, it's gained 6 seconds per day.

Some measurements:

Diameter: 44mm
Lug width: 22mm
Lug to lug: 54mm (checked twice-really wears smaller than that suggests)
Weight on bracelet (minus 3 links): 176g

Final verdict: Love it.


----------



## cameron202105

Looks awesome if you get a chance can you throw up some more pics!


----------



## Blue Lantern

cameron202105 said:


> Looks awesome if you get a chance can you throw up some more pics!


Thanks! I'll try to take some decent shots soon!


----------



## mpalmer

That's a formidable looking watch. Congrats on your new Breitling!


----------



## COZ

Very nice piece, definitely a good move by Breitling to bring back the Colt Auto. Since the watch head alone weighs about 96 grams, a leather or rubber strap will definitely make for a lighter package. Breitling rubber with deployant would look great and add about 45 grams (?).


----------



## DeMontre

Looks good on your wrist. New Colt is getting a lot of AirPlay with new owners and looks like being a good move. Enjoy the ownership and plotting for your next Breitling.


----------



## texasdw

I'm a newbie to Breitlings, but 6 sec a day sounds like a lot to me....? Especially a brand new one.


----------



## Blue Lantern

mpalmer said:


> That's a formidable looking watch. Congrats on your new Breitling!


Thanks!



COZ said:


> Very nice piece, definitely a good move by Breitling to bring back the Colt Auto. Since the watch head alone weighs about 96 grams, a leather or rubber strap will definitely make for a lighter package. Breitling rubber with deployant would look great and add about 45 grams (?).


Thanks! Agreed about bringing back the auto. I placed the order for the strap today. I actually went with the tang buckle since it's a little cheaper and so i don't have to worry about banging it up.



DeMontre said:


> Looks good on your wrist. New Colt is getting a lot of AirPlay with new owners and looks like being a good move. Enjoy the ownership and plotting for your next Breitling.


Thanks! They do seem to be selling well around here. Glad I got my hands on this one!


----------



## Blue Lantern

texasdw said:


> I'm a newbie to Breitlings, but 6 sec a day sounds like a lot to me....? Especially a brand new one.


I think the tolerance for a COSC certified watch is between -4 and +6 per day, so it's still in the acceptable range. But even if it ran a little faster I wouldn't mind. It's watches that run slow that drive me crazy. I'd take +10 per day over -1 any day!


----------



## matt93

Congrats! I picked up a blue dial version in October & I love it. I went with the rubber strap from factory & I'm also wearing it on a Breitling calf skin strap. It's very comfortable on either strap.

Just FYI mine is running at 5-6 secs fast per day as well. Wear it in good health


----------



## Blue Lantern

matt93 said:


> Congrats! I picked up a blue dial version in October & I love it. I went with the rubber strap from factory & I'm also wearing it on a Breitling calf skin strap. It's very comfortable on either strap.
> 
> Just FYI mine is running at 5-6 secs fast per day as well. Wear it in good health


Congrats to you too! Glad to hear it's comfortable on straps. I appreciate the info about the timekeeping--I figured it was normal, but nice to get confirmation.


----------



## Blue Lantern

Finally took some pictures:


----------



## BreitBling

My colt runs at +4 a day...but so does my alpha submariner lol, and that's also after a year of purchase


----------



## hogwldfltr

Lovely watch; just buying first Breitling currently but went with the A17390.


----------



## Blue Lantern

BreitBling said:


> My colt runs at +4 a day...but so does my alpha submariner lol, and that's also after a year of purchase


Ha, I had an alpha sub but it didn't run that well! Good looking watch though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Lantern

hogwldfltr said:


> Lovely watch; just buying first Breitling currently but went with the A17390.


Nice choice, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg

The Colt was my first Breitling and I still have and wear it. It is a great watch and I hope you have many years of enjoyment with it. Mine is the older mod at 41mm and I think moving it up to 44 was a good idea. Thanks for the photo's and the post.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Blue Lantern

Thanks! I do prefer the looks of the 44m to the 41mm.

But I also want to add: I've owned the watch now for 2 months and thought I should post an addendum for people who read my rosy review in the first post. As someone with a 6.75-inch wrist who mainly wears 40-42mm watches, I figured that the leap to 44mm would be fairly easy. But I'm finding the combo of size and weight on this Colt to be too much for me personally for a daily wearer. Just want to caution anyone who's used to smaller watches if they're interested in this watch--spend some time with it at an AD. Still a fantastic watch but may not be for everyone.


----------



## natocu

I just bought the same watch a couple of weeks ago, and have no regrets. Yes the watch is heavy , but I find that a plus , not a minus. It feels like it was made to last.


----------



## Blue Lantern

Glad to hear it works for you! Agreed that it feels like it's made to last--it's a mean hunk of steel. For people who can wear it comfortably, I think it's a great modern watch.


----------



## fjcamry

I have the seawolf , super avenger , used to wear the steelfish but gave it to my brother , and dad has the skyracer. From my experience you would be wise to try the 44 mm colt and fall in love with it even from visiting the forums here . Given the scope of watches , I would relegate the daily wear breitlings to special occasions when going out . Or go with another choice when not decided on or go without watch. I usually just walk out with my phone . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1911 man

I like the looks of the watch, but agree that for my little wrist a 44mm watch would be too big. My 41mm Colt Auto II is perfect.


----------



## jamsie

I just looked at this watch and the Galactic in Aruba a few days ago, ended up with a Tag Heuer automatic. The Colt Automatic is an awesome watch, so congrats! I recommend checking out SNRP straps for a way to bring the weight down and find it more wearable day to day, it's such a nice watch and should be worn!

https://snprstrap.wordpress.com/2013/07/07/breilting-blood-diamond-strap/


----------



## Eric01

I just got the new colt last month and I am very happy with it. I had a SuperOcean about 5 years ago and only kept it a year. I was sorry after I sold it. Made things right with the new Colt.


----------



## omegaor

Thinner and less bling, I like it.


----------



## Yarvis

I too just bought my first Breitling and decided to go with the Colt because my wife saw it and liked it first and GAVE it to me as an early 50th birthday gift! Pics to follow. Enjoy your new Colt 44 Auto's gentlemen, it really is a nice watch!


----------



## Yarvis

Bought the Stratus silver dial. ALMOST looks white, but it's a light silver in color. Loving this watch so far!


----------



## omega1300

Started my own thread instead.


----------



## emblemtake2

That's nice review.
Hope you wear it in good health.


----------



## alfred.newman

Congrats on your new watch(es) (and welcome to the Colt 44 owners' club  ).


----------



## rcalcaide

Love the Colt auto! Great watch for the price


----------

